# Junkers Ju188



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2015)

like that!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2015)

2 x wrknr 230424, notice in 2 nd picture in background a P47 and a Ju290 perhaps Alles Kaputt, also notice that 2nd picture the Ju188 does not have a wrknr on its tail)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2015)




----------



## razor1uk (May 26, 2015)

Lovely pics of the best looking of the '88' (derived) family  I notice the 1st pic has a metal panal on its nose, I'd assume that was to cover some combat or bird damage?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2015)

razor1uk said:


> I notice the 1st pic has a metal panal on its nose, I'd assume that was to cover some combat or bird damage?



Actually it is covering the 20mm cannon port, or similar non-powered, direct operated foward firing weapon.


----------



## stona (May 29, 2015)

Any idea where the second picture in the first post was taken? 

I'm having trouble squaring the scenery and where that Spitfire in the background should be.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## rochie (May 29, 2015)

I have seen the same picture on someone's flicker page saying it was taken in Florence ?

Also see here Steve.
German Air Force - ?British? Ju 188 at Florence


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2015)

Norway 1944-45

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2015)

Odense Denmark 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2015)

Wow. Imagine stumbling upon that group of Rachers!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2015)

A bit cheeky that the 'owner' of that pic has put a large 'copyright' watermark across it - when it's a well-know Bundersarchiv photo !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2015)

Nice pic though.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2016)

send that..


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2017)

Flugplatz Charkow, Russia


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2017)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2017)

Noti_ce _Versorgungsbombe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2017)

2000 Fiendflug nr 0223


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2019)

Werkaufnahme Messerschmitt Bolkow Blohm Luftwaffe bomber Junkers Ju 188E-O | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2019)

Werkaufnahme Messerschmitt Bolkow Blohm Luftwaffe bomber Junkers Ju 188E-O | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2019)

1945 Photograph JU-188 Captured After V-E Day Original GI Snap Shot Caption Back | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Original WWII Downed German Airplane Aircraft Snapshot #3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Original WWII Downed German Airplane Aircraft Snapshot #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Original WWII Downed German Airplane Aircraft Snapshot #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2019)

Luftwaffe Junkers Ju 188 Night Fighter Italy 1945 WWII 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88G IN FRANZÖSISCHEN FARBEN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 188 | eBay

Stig Jarlevik:
_This is a French built Ju 188E-2 No 3 and photographed sometime in between its first flight 26 Feb 1946 and its passing to 10S on 28 Oct 1946.
Oddly enough it was not accepted by the French Navy until 25 Oct.

Cheers
Stig _

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 19, 2020)

"French built"? Tell me more....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 19, 2020)

FalkeEins - the Luftwaffe blog: Junkers Ju 88 and Ju 188 in French service (1)

seems that 'French-built' might be a bit of an overstatement. Fascinating nonetheless. The French used a lot of German bombers for testing postwar. Notably the He274;





Here's a link I found in my research of that picture a while back if you're interested: Prototypes.com/Le Sud-Ouest SO-4000/III. Les maquettes NC-271 & SO M-1/2 (non translated)
Google Translate (same website but translated)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 19, 2020)

The French had at least one of EVERYTHING after the war.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Troops Look Over Captured Luftwaffe Ju-188 Bomber (#2)!!! | eBay
Org. Photo: US Troops Look Over Captured Luftwaffe Ju-188 Bomber (#1)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

*WWII photo- US GI View of Captured German JUNKERS JU 88 Bomber plane* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2020)

Found on Pinterest

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Efrem Ostrowsky family papers - Collections Search - United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

found at Innsbruck-Hötting and around Innsbruck-Reichenau made after 4 May 1945 by Efrem Ostrowski who donated in 1995 his album to the Museum.

I was made aware of this collection by Marc-André Haldimann on 12oclockhigh

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2020)

Is the entire collection viewable somewhere?

EDIT: never mind


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 30, 2020)

I wish there was a 188 preserved somewhere, I guess we'll have to be content with the 388.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2020)

I would love to have that car


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> I would love to have that car


9000 euro and it is yours. Simca 5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

2505 Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 188 E in französischen Markierungen Toulouse 1946 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 188 A Cockpit unbekannte Einheit 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2021)

WW2 Photo Lot German Planes & More | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2021)

That's a Ju 388, and a great picture of one. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> That's a Ju 388, and a great picture of one. Thanks for posting!


Ofcourse it is.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2021)

Very Cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2021)

1945 Germany -surrendered Luftwaffe Ju 88 & Ju 388 Bombers -photo 10.5 by 6.5cm | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2021)

1945 Germany - lines of surrendered Luftwaffe Bombers - photo 10.5 by 6.5cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2021)

Nice pics.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1945 Germany -surrendered Luftwaffe Ju 88 & Ju 388 Bombers -photo 10.5 by 6.5cm | eBay
> 
> View attachment 614931



Take your pick! All low mileage! One owner only!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2021)

3liB178/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Bild-Nr. B 178 – Junkers Ju-188 E-2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2021)

2 Original WWII Captured Messerschmitt ME-109 Photos | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2021)

Crashed JUNKERS JU88 WW2 German aircraft original photograph RAF officers | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS JU 188 Bomber plane w/ SPIRAL CONE* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo 7th ARMORED DIVISION German Ju88 BOMBER LINZ 39 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Large Snapshot Photo of the 7th ARMORED DIVISION in the ETO. German Luftwaffe Bomber captured at Linz...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2021)

Q15) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Bomber Kennung Piloten Flugplatz . | eBay


Entdecken Sie Q15) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Bomber Kennung Piloten Flugplatz . in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





0223 , 5358 repro

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Org. Photo: US Soldier Posed in Front of Captured Luftwaffe Ju-188 Bomber!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Q15) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Bomber Kennung Piloten Flugplatz . | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Q15) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Bomber Kennung Piloten Flugplatz . in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...











AM305 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju88 Ju188 !!! 500 Feindflug TOP !!!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM305 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju88 Ju188 !!! 500 Feindflug TOP !!!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





0223

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

RARE! WWII 850th ENGINEER AVIATION BN [SHOT] DOWN & GROUNDED PLANE PHOTO LOT | eBay


UP FOR SALE IS A COLLECTION OF WWII PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE 850th ENGINEER AVIATION BATTALION. THE PHOTOGRAPHS FEATURE [SHOT] DOWN & GROUNDED PLANES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

*WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 188 Bomber plane* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju 188 Bomber plane* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2022)

wrknr 0541 captured beute 



















*WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju-188 Bomber plane (0541)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured German JUNKERS Ju-188 Bomber plane (0541)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

wrknr 0327 squigle cammo RAF captured beute Canada 

AM(airmin) 113 - JU 188A-2 W Nr 190327 - Coded 1H + GT of III/KG26 The W Nr 5366 has also been reported for this aircraft(both 5366 AND 0327 were painted on its fin) It was surrendered at Lubeck It was an anti-shipping strike aircraft AM113 was ferried from Lubeck to Schleswig on 8 Aug 1945 by S/Ldr Joe McCarthy continuing to Gosport on 8 Sept for torpedo dropping trials at the ATDU This aircraft was allocated the RAF serial VN143 on 30 Oct 1945 It remained at Gosport until collected by Enfield Rolling Mills to whom it had been sold as scrap on 10 Nov 47 So far as is known the Ju188 was not in fact flown at Gosport"















Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 188 Beute Flugzeug in Kanada Canada m. KG26 Kennung Tarn | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 188 Beute Flugzeug in Kanada Canada m. KG26 Kennung Tarn in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2022)

Farbdia Flugzeug KODACHROME EA | eBay


Entdecken Sie Farbdia Flugzeug KODACHROME EA in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2022)

With the BWM radials, the best looking of the line.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

